
AlphaZero: Shedding new light on the grand games of chess, shogi and Go - dazhbog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L2sUGcOgh0
======
lawrenceyan
And to imagine that this all happened less than 2 years ago!

When we look back on history, I think it will be safe to say, that humanity is
at this very moment in time going through an inflection point that will make
previous Industrial Revolutions appear as if they were nothing more than tiny
blips in comparison, with companies like DeepMind pushing forward right at the
cutting edge of this frontier.

When DeepMind was originally absorbed into Alphabet, I was somewhat skeptical
at first, not understanding why they would choose to do so. But now in
retrospect, I realize this was probably one of the smartest choices they could
have ever made. Not only did they gain effectively unlimited access to
Google's internal computing infrastructure/hardware which is de facto the best
in the world for machine learning, I can't think of anyone better suited or
more aligned to the goals of what DeepMind is trying to achieve than Larry or
Sergey. Because if there's anyone out there that really "gets it", it's Larry
and Sergey. Just look at how they turned Google into Alphabet as testament to
that vision [1].

[1] Google being a source of steady income, a stepping stone, with the real
future placed in their alpha bets, hence the name "Alpha-Bet".

